# Devotions and Affections Christ Centered?



## pm (Oct 4, 2008)

I struggle with my devotions or quiet times.

I struggle with devotions being consistent and meaningful. 

To me the idea of having a loving relationship with Christ is difficult,
although at times the meaning is there and powerful and I do recognize
when God's Spirit bears witness to my spirit. (most of the time I think)
Rom 8:16

I am asking for suggestions from other members on what has worked for you
to make devotions and affections more Christ centered.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 4, 2008)

Hebrews 12.1-2 1 Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us, *Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith;* who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.

It is so easy and natural, and the devil presses this home often, for us to look to ourselves or to others, rather than to look unto Christ. But we need to remember, Christ is our all in all (Col. 3.11). Think how much God the Father loved us to send His Son to the penalty for our sins. Think how much God the Son loves us to lay down His life for his saints. Think how much the Holy Spirit loves us to comfort us as He does. The love of God for his saints is beyond measure. He calls unto us, and our souls answer. "I am my beloved's, and his desire is toward me" (Song of Solomon 7.10). Let not anything stand in the way of that call. 

Here is a sweet meditation on the Hebrews passage from Charles Spurgeon which may be an encouragement for you, brother.



> It is ever the Holy Spirit's work to turn our eyes away from self to Jesus; but Satan's work is just the opposite of this, for he is constantly trying to make us regard ourselves instead of Christ. He insinuates, "Your sins are too great for pardon; you have no faith; you do not repent enough; you will never be able to continue to the end; you have not the joy of his children; you have such a wavering hold of Jesus." All these are thoughts about self, and we shall never find comfort or assurance by looking within. But the Holy Spirit turns our eyes entirely away from self: he tells us that we are nothing, but that "Christ is all in all." [Col 3:11] Remember, therefore, it is not thy hold of Christ that saves thee—it is Christ; it is not thy joy in Christ that saves thee—it is Christ; it is not even faith in Christ, though that be the instrument—it is Christ's blood and merits; therefore, look not so much to thy hand with which thou art grasping Christ, as to Christ; look not to thy hope, but to Jesus, the source of thy hope; look not to thy faith, but to Jesus, the author and finisher of thy faith. [Heb 12:2] We shall never find happiness by looking at our prayers, our doings, or our feelings; it is what Jesus is, not what we are, that gives rest to the soul. If we would at once overcome Satan and have peace with God, it must be by "looking unto Jesus." Keep thine eye simply on him; let his death, his sufferings, his merits, his glories, his intercession, be fresh upon thy mind; when thou wakest in the morning look to him; when thou liest down at night look to him. Oh! let not thy hopes or fears come between thee and Jesus; follow hard after him, and he will never fail thee.


----------



## pm (Oct 4, 2008)

> VirginiaHuguenot wrote: It is so easy and natural, and the devil presses this home often, for us to look to ourselves or to others, rather than to look unto Christ. But we need to remember, Christ is our all in all (Col. 3.11). Think how much God the Father loved us to send His Son to the penalty for our sins. Think how much God the Son loves us to lay down His life for his saints. Think how much the Holy Spirit loves us to comfort us as He does. The love of God for his saints is beyond measure. He calls unto us, and our souls answer. "I am my beloved's, and his desire is toward me" (Song of Solomon 7.10). Let not anything stand in the way of that call.



Thank you for your kind and thoughtful words, and I hope this does not sound sacrilegious, but Christ's death on the cross for me has never been a big motivator. I am certainly thankful for God's grace in my salvation



> Think how much God the Father loved us to send His Son to the penalty for our sins. Think how much God the Son loves us to lay down His life for his saints. Think how much the Holy Spirit loves us to comfort us as He does.



Does little for me, and I don't think I can ever recount the comfort of God in my life. I am sure he has comforted me and does love me greatly, I just seldom feel it. However I do mourn (sometimes deeply) for my sin, so I know emotions are there.

I do see God's hand in my life and hear as His Spirit bears witness to my spirit but seldom are my emotions involved. I don't think I am deficient as a Christian, but my experience is different. Other things do excite me, like the power of God in holding together the entire universe, thinking of God as an infinite being and the like!


----------



## blhowes (Oct 4, 2008)

pmkadow said:


> I am asking for suggestions from other members on what has worked for you to make devotions and affections more Christ centered.


The only thing that 'works' for me is prayer. 

Psa 119:18 Open thou mine eyes, that I may behold wondrous things out of thy law. 

Psa 19:14 Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O LORD, my strength, and my redeemer.

Psa 51:10 Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me.

Psa 51:12 Restore unto me the joy of thy salvation; and uphold me with thy free spirit.


----------



## jakomus (Oct 4, 2008)

We all struggle from time to time with our devotions,with our worship this is a natural part of our growth in Christ but the main thing ,Pmkadow is that you are seeking the Lord.It helps me a lot when I write what I read ,the scripture reference and my understanding,what the Lord showed me or reminded me,and in all of this I need to ask how Christ's work of redemption is glorified in my life,what is this teaching applying to my relationship with Christ,how is He glorified.I need to do this more consistently in my life, I must admit.Ps119:10-16 this must be the attitude in every believer to be desperate for God.


----------

